# Happy with your progress?



## Greg (Oct 10, 2008)

A lot of newcomers to mountain biking this year For those that ust started this season, or have only been at it a few years, are you happy with your progress this summer?

Personally, I advanced a lot quicker than I anticipated. There are a lot of things I looked at a few months ago that I never thought I would ride that I'm hitting cleanly and without thinking about it much now. I've built up a fair amount of endurance and can ride at a fast enough pace that I don't feel like I'm slowing faster riders down too much.

Anyway, I think there are some things I learned on the mountain bike which I hope will help me skiing. I'm also heading into this ski season in a million times better shape than I did last year. Looking forward to seeing how much it helped.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 10, 2008)

I'd say pretty happy with progress so far. Would like better endurance but that will come with more miles.  I feel better balanced on my bike and am learning little tricks to clear obsticles like rocks and logs.  With each ride I find a little more confidence to try new things.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been riding for a few years now, but this is the first year that I got serious about doing any sort of technical riding.  I'm very happy with my progress, though I wish I could have kept up the frequency/length of riding I had earlier in the season.  I feel like my endurance has dropped off quite a bit in the last month.  Not only am I heading into ski season in better shape than last year (if I can keep the biking going until the snow falls), but I also feel like I have a better mindset to push my limits a bit more.


----------



## Gremf (Oct 13, 2008)

This year I have noticed a huge change in my abilities.  I think it's due to the fact that I am bike commuting and I am not taking the easy way out by riding with gears, rather 42:16 both fixed and freewheel.  This kind of riding has improved my ability to climb 100 fold.  I climb like a horny mountain goat.  So, I would say this year has been a turning point for me.  Which means I think I am finally ready to try racking next season.


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> I'd say pretty happy with progress so far. Would like better endurance but that will come with more miles.  I feel better balanced on my bike and am learning little tricks to clear obsticles like rocks and logs.  With each ride I find a little more confidence to try new things.



After riding with you yesterday, I would say you should be really happy with your progress, in terms of both skill and endurance. Not that you asked for advice, but one thing I think you could benefit from is trying to be a bit more loose on the bike. You still seem a bit stiff and disconnected from the bike at times. Might just be some hesitance still creeping in. And take my advice FWIW which isn't much.... :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Not that you asked for advice, but one thing I think you could benefit from is trying to be a bit more loose on the bike. You still seem a bit stiff and disconnected from the bike at times. Might just be some hesitance still creeping in.


i appreciate and welcome the advice.  Next time we're riding together feel free to point it out if you see it happening again.


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i appreciate and welcome the advice.  Next time we're riding together feel free to point it out if you see it happening again.



Will do. I can't put my finger on it. I think you can use your body more to absorb terrain. Staying loose at the elbows and to a lesser extent the knees. Kinda like abosorbing moguls on skis. Know what I mean? Again, consider the source - I'm no pro.


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm happy with the progress I've made, but I wish I had more time to devote to it.  I would be so much further if only I could get out more.  I could ride alone, but I don't push my limits when I do.

Still, I am happy with my progress.  Just know that I could have progressed more...


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm happy with the progress I've made, but I wish I had more time to devote to it.  I would be so much further if only I could get out more.  I could ride alone, but I don't push my limits when I do.
> 
> Still, I am happy with my progress.  Just know that I could have progressed more...



You need to find a group of similarly paced people to ride with. You and Brian could trade days riding/watching the kids. I know you won't get to ride together, but as you know, it's a tough thing to pull off with little ones at home. That is until they start!


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> You need to find a group of similarly paced people to ride with. You and Brian could trade days riding/watching the kids. I know you won't get to ride together, but as you know, it's a tough thing to pull off with little ones at home. That is until they start!


I fell behind the pace of you guys pretty quickly, that's for sure.  But with you getting out 2-3 times/week versus my (if I'm lucky) once a week will do that.

Something to work on for next year...


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2008)

severine said:


> I fell behind the pace of you guys pretty quickly, that's for sure.  But with you getting out 2-3 times/week versus my (if I'm lucky) once a week will do that.
> 
> Something to work on for next year...



I didn't mean to insinuate that you're not welcome to ride with us or anything. Rather my point was that if you and Brian each had your own "crews" that liked to ride at a similar pace, distance, etc., that you guys could both get out often. Just not together obviously. The same approach could be used for skiing.


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> I didn't mean to insinuate that you're not welcome to ride with us or anything. Rather my point was that if you and Brian each had your own "crews" that liked to ride at a similar pace, distance, etc., that you guys could both get out often. Just not together obviously. The same approach could be used for skiing.


If it wasn't such a sausage fest here, that might work better.   I did try my own crew last year for skiing... Randi was the only one who ever showed up for Estrogen night!  Oh, and Tim. 

I just make the most of what I have.  I don't mind skiing alone... I actually am a little more daring, sometimes, when by myself. But for MTBing, the risk of injury to myself or my equipment seems higher, and being alone in the woods and hurt is a scary prospect.  At least someone would find my carcass on the slopes.

I like joining you guys when I can.  But it's not always easy to find childcare for early morning rides, and school commitments kill half the weeknights for me.  I'm not complaining.  I'm still ahead of where I was the last season I rode.  Progress is progress.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 15, 2008)

after 20 or so years i'm never satisfied, always wanto go longer/further/higher/faster/bigger/better/more


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 15, 2008)

severine said:


> ... I would be so much further if only I could get out more.  I could ride alone, but I don't push my limits when I do....



I hear you on solo rides.  I'm not a fan and find them boring BUT i've found benefits too:

1. get to know the trails better - the few times i've solo'd i've traveled new trails and found interesting spots to go back to when i'm with a group someday.

2. miles.  a tame solo ride is more excercise than no ride, gettign out and breaking a sweat is a key for me.


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm not happy with my progress. However, given my personality I probably never will be.


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I'm not happy with my progress. However, given my personality I probably never will be.



You mountain bike?



:razz:


----------



## Marc (Oct 15, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I'm not happy with my progress. However, given my personality I probably never will be.



It's ok.  We all had training wheels at one point.  Well, I didn't, because I'm pretty awesome.  But you'll get past it, probably... if the low IQ thing and apparent inner ear damage aren't permanent conditions, that is.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 15, 2008)

I didn't push myself too hard this year that I can recall... but I did get out tons, especially earlier in the season, so I'm happy about that. So I probably improved, but not noticibly. 
My skinny riding did improve though and I do think it was from riding platforms.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 15, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> My skinny riding did improve though and I do think it was from riding platforms.



what is skinny riding?  anything like skinny dipping


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2008)

2knees said:


> what is skinny riding?  anything like skinny dipping



Logs, really narrow bridges.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 15, 2008)

2knees said:


> what is skinny riding?  anything like skinny dipping





Greg said:


> Logs, really narrow bridges.



i used some 2x8s and rocks to build a couple of modest ones in the yard.  gonna f with then after i get the leaves done tonight.


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i used some 2x8s and rocks to build a couple of modest ones in the yard.  gonna f with then after i get the leaves done tonight.



Use 2x4's. :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Oct 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i used some 2x8s and rocks to build a couple of modest ones in the yard.  gonna f with then after i get the leaves done tonight.




funny you say that.  i was eyeballing all the spare wood i've accumulated over the years thinking of some stuff i could build.

i'm thinking about some kind of home made ladder drop thing.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Use 2x4's. :lol:



gotta start somewhere man.  ;-)  wait till we tear off the old deck.  time for lots of :smash:.


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I've been riding for a few years now, but this is the first year that I got serious about doing any sort of technical riding.  I'm very happy with my progress, though I wish I could have kept up the frequency/length of riding I had earlier in the season.  I feel like my endurance has dropped off quite a bit in the last month.  Not only am I heading into ski season in better shape than last year (if I can keep the biking going until the snow falls), but I also feel like I have a better mindset to push my limits a bit more.



Unfortunately last season's MTBing didn't help my scaredy cat mindset while skiing too much and my legs were still killing me on my first few outings.  I guess that just means that I need to ride even more this season to get in even better shape.

I'm really looking forward to progressing even further this year! :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 5, 2009)

yeah bvibert keep the bumps coming..JEA!!!


----------

